# Tarpon blank



## Brett2 (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to build a rod for Tarpon fishing in Pamlaco sound. I would like it to be 7' to 8' take 30# mono and toss 8 to 12 oz bait. It will be spinning and fished from a boat. What blanks would you suggest.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Define Toss, not being a smart arse, just making sure you arent going to be laying into it trying to get further out, also do you have a way to transport a 8' 1 piece blank?


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Seeker Hercules Inshore Heavy, it's a perfect blank for that. There are a lot of these being fished in Florida as well as in Trinidad for Tarpon, the largest one I know about was 160#'s. If you need Seeker Hercules info, [email protected] is my e-mail addy, I'm glad to help


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking Billy, glad you chimed in. These blanks have LOADS of power, but are very lightweight and slim.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

If you want to go the light weight route, the rod that billy suggested would be perfect. If you are not worried with the weight of the blank I would use a gatorglass 696H. I have a friend that fishes tarpon tourneys and that is his blank of choice. They are tough as nails and also make good cobia rods.


----------



## Brett2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was looking at Seekers but havent used there blanks before. 
Chuck I will not be throwing it like a surf rod . I have a truck to haul it in and rod tubes for my rods.
I havnt built a rod like this before and may need some guidance.The rod will be for me so I can redo it as much as needed to get it right.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's a link to my site wiht all the Seeker Hercules blanks listed: http://northeastrodbuilders.com/stufftobuy/seekerherculesblanks.html 
...and a link to customer reviews of a few blanks, none specifically on Tarpon, but you can get an idea of what this person has done wiht his: http://northeastrodbuilders.com/herculesreviews.html 

If you need help setting it up or getting components, I've got a lot of it in stock, just let me know.


----------



## Brett2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Billy 
I am looking at the INS72H That looks like it should work ok. I am loooking at 
GNIV guides . Do you think a 30 is large enough for a stripper guide and then work it down to an 8. I want to use an aluminum reel seat and EVA grip.
I have built bass and lite inshore rods but never anything this heavy. I think I need to use size D thread and do underwraps on the guides.
I am not sure what reel I will be using yet outher than it will be a Shamino.
I have a Shamino Sustain 6000FB that I will use until I can get a new one.
What do you think about this setup? Any suggestions?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Go to Mudhole's site and look at the Gator blanks on sale.


----------

